# Name This Shrub



## VARMINTHUNTERLAKEORION (Jan 12, 2005)

American Yew

http://www.wvu.edu/~agexten/wildlife/ntvplts/ameryew.htm


----------



## bigsablemike (Apr 26, 2005)

i know ive seen those in waterloo. some of them spread out quite a ways.the picture of the yew shows the needles laid out flat these arent like that.the needles arent hard like juniper.


----------



## Dadf (Dec 7, 2007)

If it's rosemary of any type it should have the distinctive aroma. I'm somewhat ashamed that I can't come up with the name right away either since I've had a fairly substantial background in horticulture. I'll try to find it though. Can you get a close up of the needle and how it is attached to the stem? That would certainly be a big help.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

its a yew, I am not sure of the variety but there are some in the gladwin field trial area. whatever variety it is the deer dont eat them.

there are also some cedar (arborvitae)that deer dont eat.


----------



## Dadf (Dec 7, 2007)

I'm not trying to argue but if I'm looking at pics clse enough it looks like there four needles coming out at every node but can't tell for sure. That's why I was wanting a closer pic of the needle attachment(hopefully with a size comparision in the pic-dime, quarter, ruler, etc). Yews don't put needles out like that.


----------

